# Wobbly Engine Plan - Finished,    I think?



## Thegsey (Feb 12, 2012)

Hello,

Thanks to loads of helpful advice on HMEM I have completed the plans for my first engine design.  The design is based on stock metals and parts I have available so a couple of the parts may seem odd such as the 8mm crank shaft and the narrow and long flywheel. 

I have started to cut metal but it is not too late for a little improvement so if you think I've missed anything or can suggest some mods please feel free. I will keep this thread updated with the results.

Thank you all for the interest and help. Keep it coming!

Cheers!

Mike 

View attachment Wobbler Drawings WIP4_Sheet_1.pdf


View attachment Wobbler Drawings WIP4_Sheet_2.pdf


View attachment Wobbler Drawings WIP4_Sheet_3.pdf


----------



## Thegsey (Feb 12, 2012)

Here are a couple of renders too:


----------



## FIXIT (Feb 12, 2012)

Looking good ! 

Ive built a few small engines from the scrap bin and sort of build them "as i go" and they seem to come out OK.

What i would like to ask is what drafting package did you use. as I'm thinking that i like to 'have a go ' at designing one first' and not on the back of an envelope as is normal for me


and i look forward to the video

regards Steve


----------



## Thegsey (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi Steve,

Thanks for the vote of confidence. I will try and update on here when I have some decent progress.

The CAD package I used is Catia. It's not a cheap package however. I used some old kit I had left from being a student but if you were to buy it now it is prohibitively expensive. We use it at work and it costs 10s of thousands. The same company makes a package call DraftSight which is free. I haven't had a chance to look at it yet but this may do.

Catia is excellent for the job though as it has kinematic simulation to check the mechanism and inlet/outlet positions. There are ways of getting hold of a copy but not always the "right" way. As you would not be using it for business use you may be able to get a student copy. Alternatively there are people out there using copied copies  but it's up to you how you feel about that.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## dgjessing (Feb 29, 2012)

Nice! Unless I'm mistaken you're missing dimensions to the air ports in both the cylinder and the base though...


----------



## AussieJimG (Feb 29, 2012)

Steve, I recommend Alibre as a design package. I have used others - AutoCAD, DesignCAD, TurboCAD 2D packages but John Olesen from New Zealand recommended Alibre and I have not looked back since.

It is a 3D package but John convinced me that 3D is the way to go and he was absolutely correct. It took only a couple of hours for me to start drawing things. And in no time at all, I could do really complicated stuff. Building parts in 3D is a breeze and then you just tell it to produce a drawing and it will do all views: front, back, top, bottom, left and right sides and all four isometrics complete with dimensions (if you want).

Online tutorials are superb and there is a forum with everything you need to know.

And the best part is that you can download and use the full package free for one month. But you don't need the full package which produces Bill of Materials and a few other goodies, the Personal Edition is all I use and that costs $199.

Sorry if I sound like I am about to offer a set of steak knives but (as you might deduce) I am rapt in it.

Jim


----------



## bwal74 (Jul 8, 2017)

HI,

Sorry to revive an old thread but has anyone made this wobbler?

I'm thinking of giving it a go.

Cheers Ben.


----------

